# On-going issues with CCR2000E



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, all! Happy New Year. I picked up a CCR2000E (38185) I saw sitting on the side of the road for $100. This was about a year ago and the machine appeared to be in great condition, much nicer than the 38180 sitting in my garage with worn out paddles. So, I got the thing home and used it for the first time and realized it was leaking a fair amount of gas from the bottom of the float bowl and it surged quite a bit. I think the previous owner had been draining the float by removing the large bolt and stripped everything out so that bolt could no longer be tightened.  

I bought a new Mikuni for it and had the local shop install it and perform some other very minor maintenance. Fast forward to this season and I find the unit is still surging and quits after 1/2hr of use. I assumed it was still a carburetor problem. I took things apart and really tightened the two bolts that hold the carburetor to the engine (new insulator and gaskets had been fitted by the shop) and I think that has corrected the surging. We had snow a week ago and the machine seemed to run perfectly for about 1/2hr when it appears to start running out of gas and finally dies. If the machine is permitted to cool for a while, it will run again normally for a bit. I'm starting to think that maybe this is an ignition issue and no longer a fuel delivery issue. I've eliminated the gas cap problem as the stalling continues even with that removed.

I'm now into this machine for $280. Not looking to get in much deeper. It's a shame as the machine is in very nice shape and throws snow quite a distance when it's running. Any suggestions on other things I might check at this point? Thanks.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum uberT and Happy New Year! I'm not much of a carb guy and even less help to you with 2 strokes, but somebody will be along shortly to help you out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if the shop didn't replace the fuel filter and clean the gas tank you just washed all the left over goop that caused the problem with the old carb into the new carb. it sounds like what i did when i put the new carb on my 521E, it ran great then got to a point that it wouldn't run so the new carb had to be cleaned and the gas tank had to be flushed. now it runs great


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Detdr, thanks for the reply. The shop did put in a new fuel filter and all new fuel lines. That stuff appears to be spotless.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

A Team on left, B Team on right:










Had a substantial snowfall yesterday, probably 10". I don't think it was more than that. Snow was super-light, I wish every snow fall was so easy to clean up 

The Toro ran for about 20 minutes and then quit. I switched to the MTD for the balance of the clean up. I re-started the Toro an hour later and it ran for about 15 minutes before it died.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That symptom almost sounds like ignition break down. Did you check for fire after it stopped running?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If you still have spark when the engine dies, the gas cap vent may be plugged up causing fuel starvation? Try loosening the cap and restarting.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Guys, thanks for the tips. I'll have to check for spark after it dies.

Grunt, I have checked for the gas cap problem and removed the cap and it doesn't alter the problem.

I am leaning towards the ignition failure. Not sure I'll pursue it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if its an ignition problem it pretty cheap to fix, joe fixed his for around $20


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

From my reading, it looks like there are two components to the ignition. One is about $20, the other is ~$175. I'm at the point where I'm trying to decide if I should keep digging this hole deeper 

Thx.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I chatted with the guy at my local repair shop about this issue last week. He said they're generally trying to dissuade people from ongoing repairs (on the engine that never dies  ) due to emissions and 2 cylce engines in general. So, I ordered two new Ariens (see signature) and will just put all of this fiddling around behind me. New machines expected to arrive this coming week. Large machine will have heated grips  Let it SNOW !!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

he is a sales man and his job is to talk you into buying new not repairing old
congrats on the purchase of you two new ariens


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks.

Yeah, I partially agree with that. But once we discussed how much I've spent on the unit in 12 months, and how much more I "might" spend, it just isn't making sense to keep repairing when the $$$ would be better applied to a fresh machine.

(FWIW, the new machines aren't coming from him. All the shops in my area are bone dry and most don't deal with the single stage Ariens.)


----------

